# Travel to Israel with UAE residence visa



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. I know this question / myth has been asked plenty of times, but asking again wouldn't hurt. I'm booking a cruise that departs in Dubai, and one of the destinations would be in Bethlehem, Israel. Is it better off to not leave the ship (and waste the beautiful experience) or take the risk? I'm just scared that immigration in the UAE (or other gcc countries) won't be as forgiving. Thanks!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I know friends who have come through with Israeli stamp and had no problems, having an Israeli passport is a different story as technically they do not recognize the country.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

In theory they are going to ban you from entering UAE, but what actually happens depends on the strength of your passport. If you arrive to Israel by plane, you have the option to ask their officers not to stamp your passport, you can try that.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

They don't stamp anything in your passport but on a separate paper so there is no actual proof (in your passport) that you have been there...


----------

